# American Thunderstorms



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Almost nothing like it on Earth


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

I know that central florida has the 2nd(1st is somewhere in africa) highest frequency of lightning strikes in the world(=alot of thunderstorms). To bad i dont have any pictures of them. Thunderstorms happen almost like everyday in orlando during the summer. Amazing pictures by the way.
Heres a pic of orlando i found online


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

We sometimes get similar storms in Canada.


----------



## Bluewarning (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## ocean spirit (Feb 10, 2006)

And I said thunderstorms make me peaceful...... :uh:hmmmm
'never sensed it in that capacity...nevertheless seeking for origin feels like I would be perfectly calm fronting that almightypower.....
like in the desert.. ^^^^^^..where camels confront arabian wiiiiind......:goodbye: (uuh nije svejedno...)


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Wow those clouds looks amazing...!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I took this in Los Angeles 2005










Thunderstorms are rare in Los Angeles but in 2005 it seems that we got it everyday


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Haha... Yeah, I saw the same one in Bay Area back in 1999. NICE DAMN SHOT BTW!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

You in NA get the most extreme weather by far. These storms are bloody scary, I'd definetly get too desperate to survive to one of those!


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

The storms in south Florida are wicked (aka where Tampa Bay's Bolts get their name from, Tampa's famous for lightning strikes) but the ones in the northeast (especially Maryland) are VERY weak, strong ones occur there only occasionally.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

grzes said:


> The storms in south Florida are wicked (aka where Tampa Bay's Bolts get their name from, Tampa's famous for lightning strikes) but the ones in the northeast (especially Maryland) are VERY weak, strong ones occur there only occasionally.


Tampa is in CENTRAL florida, wich has the second highest frequency of lightning strikes in the world. Thats why orlando is known as the lightning capital.


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

Maki-chan said:


> Tampa is in CENTRAL florida, wich has the second highest frequency of lightning strikes in the world. Thats why orlando is known as the lightning capital.


University of South Florida is in Tampa, University of Central Florida is in Orlando  (I'm just confused by this then)


----------



## zivan56 (Apr 29, 2005)

We get maybe 1-3 per year here; which basically consist of almost no lightning strikes and few occurrences of thunder.


----------



## djrules5454 (Aug 1, 2005)

Here is a site featuring weather in the U.S., usually storms.
http://www.weatherpaparazzi.com/

Some storms that storm chasers followed in Minnesota:
29 June 2005
http://www.nebraskastorms.com/05_southcentralminn.htm
12 July 2004
http://www.nebraskastorms.com/04_ottertail.htm


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

grzes said:


> The storms in south Florida are wicked (aka where Tampa Bay's Bolts get their name from, Tampa's famous for lightning strikes) but the ones in the northeast (especially Maryland) are VERY weak, strong ones occur there only occasionally.


dosn't feel that way. recently we got a storm that knocked the huge tree in my back yard down. And Last spring we got crazy flooding from storms. It dosn't seem too weak here. (And we also got tornados last year that we thought were thunderstorms) :dunno:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Whats the scientific reason for such severe thunderstorms in the US? 

maybe being exposed to 2 oceans? :dunno:


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

MDguy said:


> dosn't feel that way. recently we got a storm that knocked the huge tree in my back yard down. And Last spring we got crazy flooding from storms. It dosn't seem too weak here. (And we also got tornados last year that we thought were thunderstorms) :dunno:


I thought Maryland wasn't North East?


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^^ It's considered mid atlantic, but sometimes considered NE, and even sometimes considered southern


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

MDguy said:


> dosn't feel that way. recently we got a storm that knocked the huge tree in my back yard down. And Last spring we got crazy flooding from storms. It dosn't seem too weak here. (And we also got tornados last year that we thought were thunderstorms) :dunno:


I'm currently in MD for my studies  I've sat through a few hail storms in a heavily wooded area and had to clean up trees that fell on the only street I have to get out on, but even at it's worst, the most severe ones rarely come through. I've been in Baltimore for a few bad ones, but for some reason I always expect better shows :dunno: (maybe I'm just used to different environments)


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

sweet pics...thunderstorm season or severe weather is in full swing....all those March tornadeos from Texas, an F3 in Eagle Pass, to small town Kansas with its monster F4 border F5.....watch out below ! !! !


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I took these from my balcony about 30 minutes ago in my Frederick, MD home. There are severe thunderstorm warnings in place right now!


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

There were some giant thunderstorms near here yesterday with funnel clouds and 7 to 12cm hail stones (3 -5 inches). Here are some photos, not by me:

























When these clouds fill the sky at sunset it is otherworldly


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

fantastic great tread


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^yep
keep posting pics guys.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

Those thunders really scare me off. I used think that i love storms.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll wager Dorothy Gale, Auntie Em and Toto have some great weather stories to tell!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

i would love to experience a tornado ofcourse with no fatalaties


----------



## Bruton (Jan 31, 2009)

I flew into one of those on a small Beech plane in Panama, and it was NOT FUN. I was there with my nice white Panama hat, and seconds later we descended many meters in just a few seconds. It didn't help that the Pilot said "Oh please God, just don't take me." After we landed, I took back my money!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

a very cool thread! I'd love to see a real huge thunderstorm in the plains of the US - watching a tornado in the distance would b cool as well

we sometimes get some serious t-storms in Israel as well, that can bring hail, winds and some nice lightnings... but never in summer


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

^^
Well, get your passport and travel plans in order - another Spring storm season is about to begin here in the USA's midwestern plains! Good places to use as starting points/bases for the action include Wichita, KS; Oklahoma City, OK and Topeka, KS. Central Illinois to western Ohio are good, too. 

:cheers1:

Be advised, though, those storms really are pretty fearsome in person and the locals take NOAA's (National Weather Service http://www.noaa.gov and http://www.weather.gov ) weather warnings _very seriously_.

Mike


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

mgk920 said:


> ^^
> Well, get your passport and travel plans in order - another Spring storm season is about to begin here in the USA's midwestern plains! Good places to use as starting points/bases for the action include Wichita, KS; Oklahoma City, OK and Topeka, KS. Central Illinois to western Ohio are good, too.
> 
> :cheers1:
> ...


The warnings are half the fun though. 






Yes, our thunderstorms are so bad that we have warnings for them. This is the norm for the central states.


----------

